# Windows 7 von SD-Karte installieren



## Sight (3. August 2010)

Moin moin

habe vor mein Lenovo s10e Netbook mit win 7 auszustatten.
Bin grad im Ausland und hab kein USB-Stick parat, aber ne 4GB SD-Karte. Meine Frage: Kann mir jemand erklären wie man ein Betriebssystem über eine SD Karte installiert?

Danke


----------



## Lexx (3. August 2010)

geht aber nur, wenn die sd-karte an einem USB!-reader hängt.

anleitungen findest du massenweise über google.


----------



## Sight (3. August 2010)

Und was wenn man im Bios den eigenen Cardreader auswählt, geht das dann?
Ja ich weiß das man massenweise was bei Google findet, nur sind die meisten sachen etwas veraltet. Ausserdem sind die meisten sachen auf ukrainisch, auch wenn es auf Google Deutschland steht, naja werde mal weiter suchen ...


----------



## Lexx (3. August 2010)

hier im forum gibts auch einen thread.


----------



## Sight (3. August 2010)

Kannste mir den Thread zeigen? Finde ihn über die Suche nicht


----------



## Lexx (3. August 2010)

siehe hier

oder hier


----------



## Sight (3. August 2010)

Mhkay danke dir


----------



## Lexx (3. August 2010)

bitte sehr, gern geschehen


----------

